# Unusual rabbit behaviour? Please help, I'm really worried!



## Elphaba_Fae (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a 9 month old (approx) female French lop named Bella who has been with us since May. She's primarily an outdoor rabbit living in a plushy hutch, but we moved her inside to get her out of the cold and snow, and will move her back outside when it brightens up a bit.

Since moving her inside, she's been fantastic, like a different bunny! She was always a bit anti-social before but since coming inside she's been so friendly and happy - binkies galore! :lol:

Over the past couple of days however, she's become quite destructive. She rakes up all her bedding, tips her dishes and litter tray over and throws her toys around. She's never done this before and I don't think she's bored because she has the run of the conservatory with plenty of toys and obstacles to climb over. She still eats her food okay and has been going to the toilet no problem.

Just before Christmas, I purchased another rabbit, not sure what breed he is, but the supplier told me he was a year old male. He lives in a small hutch also in the conservatory but he doesn't have the run of the room like she does. He was neutered about 3 or 4 weeks ago, and he's doing great.

They've met very briefly for about ten minutes (No longer because Bella hasn't been spayed yet, she's going to the vets tomorrow), and all they wanted to do was mount each other. Bella even nipped him a few times. Am I wrong in assuming this is a good sign? Surely they like each other and she is nipping him affectionately?

Is this what is making her act so strange? Knowing there's an eligible bachelor around? It's the only thing I can think of. I do plan on bonding them in the near future as soon as Bella has recovered from surgery so any advice on that would be much appreciated.

I'm sorry for the terribly long post but I'm really worried. I last had rabbits when I was only about 8 so I didn't care for them then as I do now. Please help! :confused1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rabbits can be destructive and they do throw things around. But if she isn't spayed and she's in the room with a male it could be hormonal when she's spayed see if that calms the behaviour down


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Elphaba_Fae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 9 month old (approx) female French lop named Bella who has been with us since May. She's primarily an outdoor rabbit living in a plushy hutch, but we moved her inside to get her out of the cold and snow, and will move her back outside when it brightens up a bit.
> 
> ...


I would wait til at least springtime to move her back outside. The change in temperature can kill them

Sounds like a bored, stressed out rabbit to me. My lot are buggas when bored.

Nipping is NOT an acceptable behaviour. Thats aggression and they shouldnt be put together again until shes neutered and her hormones have settled for 4 weeks minimum

You say the other bun lives in a small hutch and no run?
Rabbits need a lot of space. Do you know the measurements of his hutch?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

You need to do introductions on neutral territory (ie somewhere where neither rabbit has been, for example the bathroom in your house). 

The male needs 6 weeks for his hormones to calm down and the female, about a similar timescale after her spay.


----------



## Elphaba_Fae (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not sure abuot the measurements of the male's hutch, roughly 3 feet maybe? He's a very tiny rabbit to say he's already a year old. He does get some exercise every day, when Bella is in her cage he can run around too. 

She's being spayed tomorrow so hopefully that will calm her down a little bit. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Elphaba_Fae said:


> I'm not sure abuot the measurements of the male's hutch, roughly 3 feet maybe? He's a very tiny rabbit to say he's already a year old. He does get some exercise every day, when Bella is in her cage he can run around too.
> 
> She's being spayed tomorrow so hopefully that will calm her down a little bit. Thanks for the help.


rabbits need a minimum of 6ft x 2ft x 2ft, and preferably a 6ft x 4ft minimum run attached.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Male needs 6 weeks before he is clear of sperm I'm afraid so it could be your doe is either preg or wants a litter as 9 months old is approx age of 1st mating of a frenchie and they become very hormonal


----------

